# Norco decals



## smeah (27. Dezember 2013)

Hallo community ..

Ich werde meine Norco Range lackieren lassen und bin auf der Suche nach den Original-Decals!
Leider finde ich im Netz nichts und wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand helfen kann mit einem Link oder vielleicht hat ja bereits jemand die decals digital auf dem Rechner liegen.
Grundsätzlich sollen es naürlich die Original decals sein.

Wäre toll wenn sich jemand findet der mir helfen kann.

Schönen Gruß und kommt gut ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Indian Summer (29. Dezember 2013)

Hi smeah

Da die Aufkleber spezielle, wasserlösliche Decals sind, gibt es diese nicht im Aftermarket. Ich kann dir jedoch die Originaldateien in der dritten Januarwoche mailen, die du dann plotten lassen kannst ([email protected]¡ndiansummer.ch).

Cheers,
Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tfdelacruz (29. Dezember 2013)

Wäre Top falls du sie hier online stellen könntest.


----------



## smeah (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Fritz, 
danke für das tolle Angebot! 
Das wäre absolut super!
Ich schick dir via pm meine Email addy .. 
Kommt alle gut ins neue Jahr 
Gruß Tobi


----------



## pixxelbiker (26. Januar 2014)

das es die möglichkeit gibt find ich prima ich spiele auch mit dem gedanken mein sight bei gelegenheit lackieren bzw pulvern zu lassen...


----------



## smeah (28. Januar 2014)

hallo zusammen .. 

an alle die norco decals benötigen .. ich habe sie in digitlaer form! 
in wie weit sich die decals von modellen her unterscheiden weiß ich nicht, daher die info das sie von meinem range kommen 
wer sie braucht melde sich bitte ..


----------



## M_R (11. Februar 2014)

smeah schrieb:


> hallo zusammen ..
> 
> an alle die norco decals benötigen .. ich habe sie in digitlaer form!
> in wie weit sich die decals von modellen her unterscheiden weiß ich nicht, daher die info das sie von meinem range kommen
> wer sie braucht melde sich bitte ..


Ich würde gern auf das Angebot zurück kommen. Lass dir meine Mailadresse per PN. zukommen.


----------



## fntms (18. Januar 2016)

Hi Leute,

ich suche die Decals für die Range Carbon Modelle 2015 & 2016. Ich würde gerne die "Range" Wortmarke nachplotten lassen. Falls jemand weiß wie die Typo heißt, oder sie sogar in digitaler Form hat, würde ich mich schnellstmöglich mit ner Trailschorle bedanken


----------



## MirSch (19. Februar 2016)

fntms schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich suche die Decals für die Range Carbon Modelle 2015 & 2016. Ich würde gerne die "Range" Wortmarke nachplotten lassen. Falls jemand weiß wie die Typo heißt, oder sie sogar in digitaler Form hat, würde ich mich schnellstmöglich mit ner Trailschorle bedanken



Dito. Ich würde auch gerne die Schriftzüge meines 2016er Range plotten lassen. Hast du schon Informationen dazu erhalten @fntms ? 
Hat schon jemand Verctordateien oder andere hilfreiche Hinweise oder Bezugsquellen dazu?


----------



## fntms (22. Februar 2016)

Also ich habe mal Laszlo Nemeth kontaktiert: laut ihm braucht er ein planes Foto und die Abmessungen der Decals. Ich nehme an, dass er sie dann digital nachzeichnet. Brauchst Du alle Decals? Ich habe bisher nur das Norco Logo als jpg erhalten, das ganz gut als Vorlage zum vektorisieren dient. Werde mich da aber demnächst dran setzen, wenn die Schulter etwas mobiler ist und die als plottbare Vorlage anlegen. Ich melde mich dann


----------



## smeah (22. Februar 2016)

Das Norco Logo würde mich auch interessieren .. 
Kannst du mir das zukommen lassen fntms


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fntms (23. Februar 2016)

Ich habe das "Range" mal nachgezeichnet und die Konturen ein wenig erweitert, damit man etwas Toleranz beim Überkleben hat. Geplottet wird also am Außenrand der weißen Kontur. Das Firmenlogo mach ich dann auch noch …


----------



## MirSch (23. Februar 2016)

Das ist super!
Da meine Decals schwarz auf schwarzem Grund sind gestaltet sich das Abzeichen bei mir ziemlich schwer.
Der smeah hat mir auch schon seine NORCO-Datei zukommen lassen. Saubere Arbeit und besten Dank dafür! Muss noch schauen wie man den Schriftzug auf das benötigte Maß bekommt.


----------



## fntms (23. Februar 2016)

Stimmt, das richtige Maß zu finden fand ich auch schwer. Am besten kam ich damit aus, die Höhe der Buchstaben zu messen – der Rest verhält sich relativ. Hab das Norco Logo nun auch auf Grundlage von Smeahs Vorlage vektorisiert. Leider könnte es sein, dass die Radien nicht 100% stimmen, aber mit der erweiterten Kontur kriegt man das passend abgedeckt. Ich teste das die kommenden Tage mal, wenn ich Zugang zu einem Folienplotter habe und stelle es dann zu Verfügung


----------



## fntms (3. März 2016)

Ich habe die Decals leider nicht auf der Maschine plotten können, aber zumindest die Range Typo passt. Bei meinem 2015er ist das Norco leider gestaucht worden, weshalb das dort tricky ist. Als eps gibt es die reguläre Version ohne Verzerrung. Schaut am besten mal, wie weit ihr damit kommt. Bitte beachtet, dass die nur digital nachgezeichnet wurden und nicht 1000%ig stimmen können. Also bitte nur auf eigene Kappe plotten lassen.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jd3rxrtkm9ffhzv/norco.eps
https://www.dropbox.com/s/25uqwii8734mnb6/norco-range.eps


----------



## MirSch (8. März 2016)

fntms schrieb:


> Ich habe die Decals leider nicht auf der Maschine plotten können, aber zumindest die Range Typo passt. Bei meinem 2015er ist das Norco leider gestaucht worden, weshalb das dort tricky ist. Als eps gibt es die reguläre Version ohne Verzerrung. Schaut am besten mal, wie weit ihr damit kommt. Bitte beachtet, dass die nur digital nachgezeichnet wurden und nicht 1000%ig stimmen können. Also bitte nur auf eigene Kappe plotten lassen.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jd3rxrtkm9ffhzv/norco.eps
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/25uqwii8734mnb6/norco-range.eps



Danke das du die Dateien hier zur Verfügung stellst!!! 
Habe die Dateien von einer Firma überprüfen lassen, laut denen ist ein Plott mit meinen vorgegebenen Maßen (Norco 51cm x 4cm und Range 20cm x 2 cm) möglich. Habe den Plott der Decals kürzlich in Auftrag gegeben. Sobald die Aufkleber geliefert werden gebe ich eine Rückmeldung.


----------



## MirSch (9. März 2016)

@fntms : Hat geklappt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirSch (10. März 2016)

Ausnahmsweise mal sauber...



Danke an @Nforcer für das Foto!


----------



## fntms (11. März 2016)

Sieht gut aus! Also haben die Folien ohne weitere Anpassungen draufgepasst?


----------



## MirSch (11. März 2016)

In wiefern die angepasst wurden kann ich nicht sagen, konnte meine Wunschmaße angeben.
Passen auch nicht zu 100%, aber bei mir ist die Grundschrift ja schwarz, deshalb fällt das kaum auf. Würde man Buchstabe für Buchstabe einzelnd kleben müsste man die ursprüngliche Schrift überdecken können. Ich habe den gesamten Schriftzug zusammenhängend geklebt da ich die korrekten Buchstabenabstände einhalten wollte.


----------



## derwaaal (9. April 2016)

Was kostet denn das Plotten ?


----------



## MirSch (9. April 2016)

4x Norco und 4x Range haben in meinem Fall inkl. Versand knapp 50,- € gekostet.


----------



## Quiesel (13. März 2019)

Hat jemand die Vectordatei für die Decals für das aktuelle Sight?


----------



## matzerium (6. September 2019)

würde mich auch für die sight decals interessieren


----------

